

Toys That Teach Kids Computer Programming - RyanAlynPorter
http://www.technogeno.us/2012/10/16/toys-that-teach-computer-programming/

======
RyanAlynPorter
I would really appreciate any suggestions for other programmable toys that
should be included in the list.

When I was a kid, I saved up money for months to buy a programmable tank toy
called a Big Track. That toy was an important part of making me into a
professional software developer years later.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6V-tuOf3dE>

I was very happy to discover the Bee-Bot, because now I have a young daughter,
and I want her to play with something like the Big Track. The Bee-Bot is
awesome because it's designed for kids who can't even read.

Any other suggestions along these lines, or more advanced stuff for older
kids, would be much appreciated.

